# Ruger's Glock Clone - SR9



## Grenadier (Dec 18, 2007)

A review on the SR9 from Guns and Ammo:

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/ga_rugersr9_0801/index.html

Another polymer-framed, striker-fired pistol on the market, designed to compete with the Glock. 

While they implemented some nice features, such as a striker channel that's more resistant to contamination, an ambidextrous magazine release, and adjustable backstraps, it's still not in the same class as the Glock.  

The positives:

1) Just as durable as the Glock, from what I can see.  The glass-filled polymer frame is tough stuff, and the metal typical of Ruger's investment casting process that sets a good standard for durability.  

2) Reliable.  Unless you're someone who limpwrists, the gun will work fine, with a wide array of ammo.  You can even use softer unjacketed lead bullets, since the barrel is conventionally rifled (as opposed to the polygonal rifling of the Glock).  It can also take the hottest of NATO loads, as well as a wider tolerance for underpowered ammo.  

3) Has manual safety and chamber loaded indicators, for those who must have such things...


Cons:

1) It's 4 ounces heavier than my Glock 17.  

2) It's longer, at 7.5+ inches, where the full sized Glock is only 7.3 inches.  It's also wider, at 1.27" versus the 1.18" of the Glock.  

3) The grip feels like someone dumped oil on it.  No real texture, and a grip enhancer, such as a Hogue Handall, would seem to be a necessity.  

4) The trigger is terrible.  It's so gritty, that it feels like someone took one of their DAO P-series pistols and poured abrasive sand into the trigger mechanism.  Maybe a bit of metal polishing cloth, some rubbing, and buffing could help smooth it out, but it's still what it is.  

5) Dissassembly is still the same PITA process as it is with their P-series pistols, where you actually stick an object into the top of the slide to depress the disassembly lever.  I always used a pen or pencil, but some folks who used their fingers ended up with a painful mashing a few times...  


Overall?  I'll say this for Ruger: Nice try, but your product gives me no real reason to switch from my trusty Glocks.  No real price advantages, no physical advantages, and no practical advantages.  

It is, however, a much better choice than Smith and Wesson's Sigma series, although IMHO, inferior to the Smith and Wesson MP series.


----------



## tellner (Dec 18, 2007)

Imitation is the sincerest form of ******** :shrug:


----------



## Blindside (Dec 18, 2007)

Does the thumb safety work like the Ruger P series or like a 1911?


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 18, 2007)

I heard that if you dryfire one at the gunshop to have an empty magazine in it. With the magazine in (or with the magazine disconnect disengaged) the trigger is better but still not great.  Also, I'm not clear on if its Safe-Action precock type system like Glock or DAO.  I'm guessing DAO.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 22, 2007)

I've never been a fan of Ruger's centerfire autos.  From what I've seen of this one, it doesn't look like my opinion is going to change any.


----------

